# Scrims?



## MRlettherebelight (Sep 28, 2004)

First of all im not sure i know for sure what scrims are... i think they are a cloth type thing that can be lit from the front and not be able to see through them or light from behind them and then they are transparent. my dad wanted to know if they can be lightly airbrushed and still work right.
thats it for know i guess


----------



## avkid (Sep 28, 2004)

in theory they could be airbrushed depending on how thickly and with what kind of paint.


----------



## zac850 (Sep 28, 2004)

Yes, you could airbrush, or you could just paint it with normal paint.

Last year for Into The Woods, we painted a piece of scrim to look like a house, grandmothers house, as well as painted a piece of scrim in the front of the scrim to look like a tree (for when the mother appears in the tree, we put to clip lights in the tree for the back light).

Yes, you can airbrush, but if you want to use a normal paint and a normal paint brush and paint the scrim that way. Just as long as the paint doesn't fill the holes of the scrim, it will be fine and look good.


----------



## nate (Dec 13, 2004)

you may be able to paint scrims, however they are costly to replace


----------



## theaterscout (Jan 29, 2005)

Personally, I think that you could be able to airbrush depending on the type of paint and how lightly you are painting it. However, Scrims are somewhat expensive and like nate said they are costly to replace.


----------



## alekei (Jun 25, 2005)

Where Can I order online a customized Scrim?

I would like to have in my show a scrim with my face.

I'd appreciate your comments.

Regards,

Alejandro.


----------



## Les (Jun 25, 2005)

just so you know, front light will partially pass through the scrim. the best way is to try to light it from a wide angle either from the top or the sides. We did the exact same thing for Into The Woods where we painted it for the Grandma's house and we sponged the paint on. 

go to 
www.norcostco.com

www.sldlighting.com

www.texasscenic.com
for scrim


----------



## wolf825 (Jun 25, 2005)

Yes...scrims are of various weaves however(bobbinett, sharkstooth etc)...some are broader and others tighter woven depending on the appication you want the scrim for. Yes they can be painted..and when lit from the front with no light behind they can conceal what is behind it--and when lit from behind they can "reveal" a stage setting. For example, we do a show every year that has the painted scrim as the "book cover" to a story, and then lights come on and front light goes out and reveals the story behind it--and the scrim flies out for the show.....and then at the end comes back in, actors freeze and lights go out behind it, and front light comes up and closes the story. Its a good common effect.... 

-w


----------



## ship (Jun 26, 2005)

Sources on drape - there are many many more - almost any theater supply, lighting and rigging companies can get it.

In addition to the above as very good sources, below is some of the other larger suppliers or companies that might be manufacturing it in additon to Rosco. It's not exclusive for suppliers.

Cobalt Studios http://www.cobaltstudios.net/ 
Grand Stage/Art Drapery http://www.grandstage.com/
Rose Brand http://www.rosebrand.com/ 
Syracuse Scenery & Stage Lighting Co, Inc. (800)453-7775
Tiffin Scenic www.tiffinscenic.com
I.Weiss & Sons http://www.iweiss.com/


----------



## nate (Nov 17, 2005)

I would not paint a scrim just because the material is so expensive plus ther is no guarantee that it will give you the effect you desire.


----------



## Vicki Frank (Jul 21, 2006)

It's too late for the original post...but if anyone else is interested in renting scrims or painted drops at very reasonable prices ($195 for 2 weeks for most) try:
http://www.studio-productions-inc.com/rental_order.html

Its a new type of scrim--better in some ways. It won't hourglass, or moire and has a special "halo" effect when you reveal.

Its not publicized on the site, but this company will even paint you custom scrim drops--and if the drop is re-rentable, they will RENT you that drop.
They also sell inexpensive scrims one inexpensive enough to paint. A 15'x30' scrim is $450 (or $530 flame resistant treated)...beat that! Better yet, you can get a scrim in about a week. http://www.studio-productions-inc.com/set_home.html

There are also some good articles on this site about painting scrims. Best types of scrim. Differences between scrims and how to get the effects.


----------

